# My Composition "Spun" (New Age, not Classical)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Warning, this is not Classical music, it is New Age so don't listen unless you are curious about my New Age music please. I feel it has a lot of Radiohead influence if you are familiar with that band at all.

This is an older piece of mine I wrote in college, I remember being very impressed with the progression I composed that compromises the second half of the song, perhaps someone with more theoretical knowledge (Bettina) can explain exactly what's going on in that section.

I hope you enjoy it!

:tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Any reactions? :tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I listened the whole piece. But when I click on the beginning of the video and then at 2:00 to compare, it sounded exactly the same :lol: You use the keyboard sounds to evoke moods more than anything which is why it is more new age. But I'm not much of a new age listener at all.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I listened the whole piece. But when I click on the beginning of the video and then at 2:00 to compare, it sounded exactly the same :lol: You use the keyboard sounds to evoke moods more than anything which is why it is more new age. But I'm not much of a new age listener at all.


Fair enough! :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

A lot of my pieces have repeating sections like the standard pop format of ABABCBB (not exactly that) which is why it sounds similar throughout.

I also tend to create the same mood throughout a piece, it doesn't typically have dramatic changes which makes it easier to relax to.

Nothing really ever jumps out at you in an aggressive manner like Rachmaninoff perhaps.

But what about the second half of the song where I focus on a chord based melody? I think that is pretty rad, and it really reminds me of Radiohead if you've ever listened to them before.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

How do you think it fairs as a New Age piece, even though that isn't your cup of tea?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> How do you think it fairs as a New Age piece, even though that isn't your cup of tea?


I wouldn't know, man. You're right about Radiohead. There is a song on OK Computer it sounds like. But I think Radiohead is WAY overrated.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I wouldn't know, man. You're right about Radiohead. There is a song on OK Computer it sounds like. But I think Radiohead is WAY overrated.


Ha, now I'm curious which one. My favorite song on that album, and the only one I like, is Climbing up your Walls. It's so creepy. I'm not the biggest Radiohead fan, but I do love some of their stuff very much!

Pyramid Song is amazing!


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Better than your newer stuff, although I would say shorten the first motif, because it drags on too much. Also, that higher note in the opening motif is highly unpleasant, if you could make it more concordant with the chords.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Better than your newer stuff, although I would say shorten the first motif, because it drags on too much. Also, that higher note in the opening motif is highly unpleasant, if you could make it more concordant with the chords.


Thanks for the input!

:tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Better than your newer stuff, although I would say shorten the first motif, because it drags on too much. Also, that higher note in the opening motif is highly unpleasant, if you could make it more concordant with the chords.


1. I can see how someone could prefer my older work, definitely. It's certainly a bit different than my newer stuff.

2. I probably won't shorten the first motif because I like the structure as it is, but thanks for stating you felt it went on too long.

3. I like it when my left is hitting G#s and my right hand hits a G, it causes tension. But again, thanks for stating you didn't like it.

I love kind honesty!


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> 1. I can see how someone could prefer my older work, definitely. It's certainly a bit different than my newer stuff.
> 
> 2. I probably won't shorten the first motif because I like the structure as it is, but thanks for stating you felt it went on too long.
> 
> ...


This has more structure than your newer pieces, and sounds more in the classical area... I can see that you started treading into foreign territory afterward.


----------

